# My new "NEW" whipray project



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Next I took the skiff to Islamarine for lots more modification. I started by installing a slightly raised floor and removed the cockpit chair. This was to facilitate better drainage in the cockpit. I had a cooler box custom made as I did in my last skiff to mount in the center of the cockpit but 3 inches further aft than last time to better accommodate an additional ice chest if need against the bow bulkhead. I then had Bluepoint Fabrication in Titusville make an aluminum grab bar,instrument pod,and seat backrest frame  as I did in the last skiff to mount on top of the cooler box. I was careful to add a lot more insulation in the cooler box this time and enlarge it slightly from within. As I type this the box is being glassed in to the cockpit floor. Next week the cap and cockpit floor will be painted ice blue with some snow white trim around the hatch edges. I will have my friend post photos of before and after as the project continues. I hope to have it all completed by Sept 10.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

FMH,

I've looked at a few pics of your new skiff on Islamarine's FB page and it looks like you're going to have a very nice "custom classic" when they're done..

Also, I noticed that your old whipray was damaged somehow and repaired by Islamarine.. What happened to your old Whipray? Garage door damage perhaps?


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

The new owner had a slight mishap deep in the Everglades. No one was injured and the skiff is back to 100%.


----------



## warrenpb50 (Mar 18, 2013)

Wife and I went to the IGFA museum last spring and checked out your boat. I'm sure it will be a lot more user friendly when you get finished. Pictures please.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Some new photos of floor to console


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

More. The ones with a white finish on the metal are the prvious Whipray


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

Who painted that motor? i love it and i want to get my tohatsu in white.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

The motor was painted by Larry Locke at Riva Fiberglass in Key Largo.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Once again looks tops. For those who don't know, Mitch is more passionate about building one of a kind skiffs than chasing bonefish. At least that's my opinion. 

Looks great. 

Cheers


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks. Super jealous of the boat id kill for a whip. project.


----------



## trplsevenz (Oct 29, 2012)

Awesome. Yuo got any close up pics of that console?


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for your compliments. I'll try to get some console photos up today. Going to lslamorada tomorrow to check progress on painting of cap and floor.


----------



## cmiranda (Jan 12, 2011)

I had seen that skiff a bunch or times at the IGFA, and was told it was donated by HB to be for a raffle auction to benefit the IGFA..... :-? :-?


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't know anything about a raffle. I was told it was for sale when I bought it and I paid the asking price. Skiff is being rigged to my specs and should be finished in about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

FMH, 

Do you still have the poling platform for sale? I'm interested in it, if it will fit my Challenger.

I'll PM you my phone number.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

So my new "NEW" Whipray is just about complete. Picked it up from Islamarine and took it to Bluepoint Fabrication in Titusville last week to have the poling tower built and installed to fit just over the engine. It came out perfect !Also had cushions made and some Seadek added to tower lid. Went out fishing up there to break in new Tohatsu 50hp. Ran great. Went from there back down to my place in Key Largo and spent the better part of the week fishing with Bill Hempel. Caught bonefish, snook,reds,tarpon ,and MONSTER trout before getting kicked out of ENP. With 8 hours on engine and the stock aluminum prop I got 31.5mph at full throttle with 480lbs of anglers,22 gallons of fuel and a full load of fishing/boating equipment. With just me in the boat I got33.4mph. Hopped out of skiff to measure draft without anglers and it was 6". Bill will post photos tonight of before and after. Very happy with the skiff thus far.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I'll be looking forward to those pics Mitch... Being locked out of the Park isn't much fun. Until they sort things out I'll be launching out of Everglades City (and my anglers will be staying at the Ivey House...).


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Photo bucket shows an error message for each entry....


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes Bob ,Bill had a problem posting them but he said he figured it out and would repost this evening.


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

The beginning at IGFA


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

As of 10-6-13







[/URL][/img]
The famous By Fly as Tillerman







[/URL][/img]


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

WOW. Feel free to donate this boat to me. I'll set up myself as a foundation to ensure it's tax deductible for you.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Very nice. Nicest skiff i have seen here so far. How do you like the Tohatsu? I'm torn between the Tohatsu 50 and Honda 50 tiller.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Awesome Skiff


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]







[/URL][/img]


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]








[/URL][/img]


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

[/URL][/img]


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Very happy with  the Tohatsu. Chose this engine because it was available in short shaft with power tilt and trim and electric start. The short shaft allowed me to drop the poling tower down about 10 inches total which made getting on and off alot easier. This is my third Tohatsu.


----------



## DrG (Apr 19, 2012)

Mitch, that grab bar and tiller extension rope wrap looks awesome. Are you still planning on changing the paint and graphics on the motor?


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks. I'm actually having the tiller and grab bar rope work redone tomorrow because we found some wrapping cord we like better. I was going to paint the motor but have grown to like the midnight blue contrast of the factory paint job which also compliments the navy under gunnel carpet. What do you think?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I wish I was rich


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Better than adding to my wife's handbag and shoe collection!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrG (Apr 19, 2012)

I trust your keen eye for all things design and man-machine integration related. However, I would think a light colored motor with under gunnel color matching details would look truly spiffy and emphasize the white/light blue hull/deck color design scheme.


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great, I vote for leaving motor stock color.


----------



## jonathanglasser71 (Apr 22, 2012)

How well is the cooler keeping ice in the coffin box ? Boat came together nicely .


----------



## byrdseye (Sep 22, 2010)

Very, Very nice!


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Cooler is doing an excellent job holding ice. As far as painting the motor goes it was originally my intention to do so but I was unable to find the silver blue carpet I have used in my previous skiffs. I used to get it at Home Depot but they no longer stock that color. Closest I could find was kind of a medium dark blue hence I thought leaving the engine the stock color might be a decent match. I seem to get about a 50/50 response when I ask about that painting issue.


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

I should also mention the INCREDIBLE work the crew at Islamarine did on this project. Many thanks to Junior, Tom, and especially Brian Floyd who did all my rigging and customizing. As you might suspect, I came up with some unusual and highly detailed requests and they met these as a challenge and stepped right up. WELL DONE GUYS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

Sitting on the poling platform







[/URL][/img]

completed console top. The odd looking painted item is the base for our Garmin unit







[/URL][/img]


----------



## billhempel (Oct 9, 2008)

[/URL][/img]


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

It looked good running through shotgun today.


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice boat I'm also restoring a 99 whipray and was wondering where did you get your cushions made, and rope work done? I've got the older 25 mercury tiller 28 mph,and was told the 40-50 hp would get the boat to due 35-38 mph with 2 anglers. I see you numbers are down around 31? I'm debating whether to upgrade to the hp but if it's only 2-3 mph is it worth it any input would be great. I love your set up you have a awesome skiff there!


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for your compliments. Rope work was done by Phil Woodham in Titusville 321-749-1714. Cushions by J and S Marine (Julie) in Titusville at 321-302-6460. Installed loaner Powertech prop and was able to increase speed to 34mph with full load and 2 anglers . Picked up about 3mph. Still testing props.


----------



## Labsrule (Sep 30, 2013)

I love flats boats but don't live in an area where a true flats skiff makes sense. I have spent a good deal of time in them fly fishing with guides. I have to say your boat should be the Wikipedia definition of a flats skiff. It is beautiful. The only question I have is about the push pole brackets. I would think they would catch a fly line. Is there an issue with retractable brackets?


----------



## franklin.howell (Aug 11, 2009)

The push pole holders are from Renzetti. I find them to be lower profile than the standard ones. I have never had an issue with the fly line catching as I typically strip the fly line with my left hand and down into the cockpit.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Mitch,

Sorry I haven't called you back sooner. I'll give you a ring this week. It's been a long week, next looks to be the same. Plus I have a couple trips coming up, Pennsylvania, Minnesota and Munich. 

Just looked at the pictures. It exactly what I would have expected from your builds ;D 

Best regards,
Jan


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

Would someone please buy this Skiff. It is making me consider selling my Waterman


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I need to close on my house next month. Literally as soon as that happens I will be calling on this one.


----------



## HBFanatic (Dec 2, 2016)

jsnipes said:


> I need to close on my house next month. Literally as soon as that happens I will be calling on this one.


Good. I have one whip. I don't need 2.


----------

